# More Asian immigrants in the US than Hispanics, research shows



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Asians are now the most numerous immigrants in the United States as the number of Hispanics has gone down due to less demand for unskilled labour and a crackdown on illegal immigrants, research shows. The number of Asian immigrants grew from 19% of all new immigrants in 2000 to 36% in 2010. Incoming Hispanic immigrants [...]

Click to read the full news article: More Asian immigrants in the US than Hispanics, research shows...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## lastwarlock (Jun 25, 2012)

This only proves that USA is still the number one ideal place to live in for the people across the globe; it’s as if it was included in everybody’s dream. According to the research, US are a good place to live in because of its standing in the world (surely if you have the opportunity you do not want to go on the third world right?). It has the resources and big opening for business, good living condition and being the “land of milk and honey”.


----------



## expatathome (Jun 24, 2012)

How do you work that out warlock? Europe has just as many arriving immigrants as US, live in Europe now and could never go back to 2 weeks annual leave in the US and very thankful I had my kids in UK where I could enjoy one year's maternity leave and right to return part time. Oh and I don't miss the much higher violent crime rate back there either.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

expatathome said:


> How do you work that out warlock? Europe has just as many arriving immigrants as US, live in Europe now and could never go back to 2 weeks annual leave in the US and very thankful I had my kids in UK where I could enjoy one year's maternity leave and right to return part time. Oh and I don't miss the much higher violent crime rate back there either.


Not all of your points are correct. 

The rumor of two weeks paid vacation in the US is as persistent as only a rumor can be. Vacation depends on a number of factors such as tenure with company, title within organization, negotiation, start date of employment .... DH has been with his current employer about 10 years and is at 45 days paid vacation plus sick days can be carried over and also donated to coworkers in need. I was at 21 days at my last job in Corporate America.

Crime rate depends on location and opportunity. I was threatend by some juvenile drunk thugs at a well lit and busy bus stop in Germany last year but never had an issue hanging out in some not so savory part of Washington DC.

Maternity leave is an important factor for those who desire children. You are right - the parents' options are wider in Europe but children seem to play a larger role and parents are a lot more involved in the US.


----------



## expatathome (Jun 24, 2012)

I have lived in America for several years - more than 2 or 3 weeks vacation is the exception rather than the rule. Hence kids sent of to summer camps for weeks on end! Quality of life is far superior in Europe if you value work / life balance - and yea there is violence everywhere but not on the scale of the US.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

expatathome said:


> I have lived in America for several years - more than 2 or 3 weeks vacation is the exception rather than the rule. Hence kids sent of to summer camps for weeks on end! Quality of life is far superior in Europe if you value work / life balance - and yea there is violence everywhere but not on the scale of the US.


That is your point of view which is probably based on personal experience and your surroundings.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

I only been o Europe for about 4 months and with the exception of Germany and Spain(pre recession of course), I would live in the states any day over the rest of Europe. This is just my 2cents as an outsider to both places.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## expatathome (Jun 24, 2012)

Well each to their own - I for one am glad to have left the workaholic, materialistic culture of the USA behind. If you've only been in Europe 4 months then you are in early days. Took me at least a year to realise how much better I have it hear - and then I stayed i patriotic denial for a while. Long time since I lived in the US now - frequent trips back there (thanks to the 6 weeks annual leave we get) have not made me want to return - though I always look forward to our trips back.


----------



## expatathome (Jun 24, 2012)

Here not hear


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

You might be lucky to have 45 days paid vacation, but generally speaking in US its not possible for majority of workers, Europe is very good in this case, I've worked in europe and US, although I would prefer to live in US, but as far as working hours or vacations are concerned, Europe is more attractive. 



twostep said:


> Not all of your points are correct.
> 
> The rumor of two weeks paid vacation in the US is as persistent as only a rumor can be. Vacation depends on a number of factors such as tenure with company, title within organization, negotiation, start date of employment .... DH has been with his current employer about 10 years and is at 45 days paid vacation plus sick days can be carried over and also donated to coworkers in need. I was at 21 days at my last job in Corporate America.
> 
> ...


----------



## YankeeInDixie (Jul 2, 2012)

45 days paid vacation in the US is exceptional, in my opinion. My wife and I both have about 30 days. That would include sick days and holidays. Two weeks of vacation, plus sick days and holidays, is what you would expect starting a new job. Once you have some experience, you can negotiate more vacation if you change jobs.


----------

